# Please vote



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey all, Chicago Metromix is running a poll for Chicago's choice on best restaurant, best staff, etc.

My friend Steven Lande,The Dining Room at the Ritz-Carlton is in the second place position for *Favorite host or maitre d'
* and could use a little help. It only takes a second to register and you can cast your vote. If you go to this link you can register and then cast a vote.

Thanks....

Cast a vote

If than doesn't work click on this one:

Metromix.com


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Done. Any other categories we can help with?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I think that will do it Kyle


Thanks! :bounce:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I voted for the Chef @Tavern on Rush, just cuz it was the last place I ate in the City of the Big Shoulders. It was very good


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Hmm, I just voted. But he's only at 14.9% at this time. The leader is Ray Ray of twisted spoke at something like 22%. This is good to know, wonder if we can get a good table if we mention Nicko... or if we'll get thrown out! j/k of course. Every seat in that restaurant is a good seat.

Kuan


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

All set Nicko,

I wish Jeromy was there for the ritz.
I voted for Susan Stenger for chef
cc:chef:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Anything for you Nicko :beer:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Done!


----------

